# Black moor in freshwater stream?



## tilli94 (Nov 30, 2012)

Hey everyone I recently moved to a new town and haven't been able to explore much but one thing I did find (of course!) is that there are quite a few freshwater streams that run under the road I live on. So naturally I find any excuse to be near them as my babies are all at home. :'( well today on the way to the store I unsurprisingly looked down into the stream only to see a fish that didn't look like it belonged. Upon closer inspection I realized it was a goldfish, a black moor to be specific. A very cute black moor may I add

So, my problem is this, can he live in that water? I frequently see all kinds of trash in these streams in the few weeks I've been here and the water moves pretty swiftly in certain parts. Also although we're in a heat wave right now, we're quickly heading for winter and I really don't want him to freeze :/ so should I catch him and bring him into my apartment? I've read he'll need probably close to 20 gallons and it may take a while but I'm willing to find a tank for him instead of letting him die in that stream.

P.s. he can't have been in there long as I've never seen him before









Sorry for the run on sentences and the picture of a picture I didn't have my ipad with me when I saw him and I'm a terrible writer :/


----------



## The Wickedest Witch (Sep 29, 2011)

I have read that Black Moors can be pond fish but to me there is a big difference between someone owning them and keeping them in their own personal ponds at their home or in this case someone either not wanting him anymore or couldn't keep him anymore and just set it free in the wild. I am a big believer in never letting animals who are pets loose in the wild. I'm pretty sure most of them wouldn't know how to find food since it had always been provided for them. Also, sometimes it can compete and win out over native species and cause a really huge problem.

With all of that said in my opinion if I was you I would try and get him and take him back to your place and I'm sure having him would help cheer you up over missing your own fishes back home.


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA

that is what I have to say about it. Being a domestic fishy if I was you I would take him out of there and give him or her a proper home. Besides something might eat it if it stays there. These fish are not meant to live in the wild.

P.S. 20 gallons with a good filter would be okay for it if kept alone.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

I couldn't imagine keeping the goldfish I had in a 20 gallon tank.

Goldfish can withstand winters just fine - no need to worry about it freezing.


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

Well if their winters are as bad as theirs the stream will completely ice up and that would=dead fish fish. They can do well in cold water but can't live in a chunk of ice.

And 20 gallons is good for temp living, obviously as it gets larger it will need a bigger tank.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

Why waste money on a temporary tank? It's not like they require massive tanks - they just need more than a small tank. And if you are going to keep goldfish, then you should keep a group since they are highly social fish.

Streams don't become a big block of ice, and anywhere that will freeze top to bottom will not have fish frozen in the ice, I can assure you. They do have a good sense of self preservation. Moving water does not freeze, so while the surface may have frozen over, the water below is still flowing.


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

It honestly depends on the stream, ours freezes full to the bottom most places aside a few which is why fish do not naturally accrue in it. Obviously this fish was dumped off by someone who could not manage to care for it, being domestic and none native it shouldn't be left in the wild.


----------



## Riverotter (May 15, 2013)

Please go save him and don't let ANYONE make you feel guilty about keeping him in a 20G.
That size tank will be just fine until he gets good and big and ime the growth of fancy goldfish slows once they reach 3 inches, so you've got a while before he needs a bigger tank.

And whatever you, a conscientious, experienced fish owner, can give him is better than a stream which may well freeze solid and if it doesn't, the poor little guy will surely be supper for the first raccoon that comes by.


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Black moors are fancies, so ideal temp is more like 72-74 degrees Fahrenheit for them. They are not build to within freezing temperatures.

A temporary 20 gallon one is much better than being out there in the stream. Black moors aren't great swimmers and would be easy prey for predators. And I agree with everyone else; it is a domestic fish and just doesn't belong in the wild. Please rescue him if you can.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

Riverotter said:


> don't let ANYONE make you feel guilty about keeping him in a 20G.


We all have to decide for ourselves how much room we want to give our fish to swim. It's no different than bettas or any other fish. There are a lot of people that don't feel like a 20 gallon is large enough for a goldfish, and there are people that think that it is. The people that think that it is obviously also think it's okay to keep a goldfish by itself, while those that don't think 20 gallons is large enough generally think that goldfish should be kept in a group. If someone feels guilty about something, then there's usually a reason for it, and that reason should not be minimized - even if it's inconvenient. I personally don't care what anyone does with their fish - it's really not that big of a deal.


----------



## tilli94 (Nov 30, 2012)

I'm going to try and go find him again. I got lost on the way home from work (again!) so now it's dark but I'm going to see if I can.


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

I hope you can find him soon o.o poor little fish.


----------



## rickey (Jul 7, 2013)

(s)he is an invasive specie, regardless of if the is going to turn into an ice cube this winter he needs to be removed. 

Rick


----------



## tilli94 (Nov 30, 2012)

Well the good news is I found him in the same spot he was at before. The bad news is I ended up drenched and still didn't catch him :/ so today ill be going back to try yet again and I'll keep doing so until I catch him. I don't know who said black moors are slow because of their large fins but it is not true in this fishes case.


----------



## rickey (Jul 7, 2013)

Are you a fisherman by any chance? if so big dip net or a Koi net


Rick


----------



## JustinieBeanie (Apr 22, 2013)

rickey said:


> (s)he is an invasive specie, regardless of if the is going to turn into an ice cube this winter he needs to be removed.
> 
> Rick


Agreed. Somebody obviously did not want it and released it there, which Im pretty sure might be illegal, at least in certain places. Not only is it not native, but being a fancy goldfish it is not really suited for that type of environment all year round, although this one seems to have survived well enough on its own. If you don't have a permanent place for it, maybe one of the other members here might want it. Maybe someone here has a goldfish pond or tank and has room for one ... Moor?  (Sorry couldn't resist) Let us know when you catch it.


----------



## rickey (Jul 7, 2013)

If need be I'll take him. Who knows (s)he may spawn my next grand champion.

Rick


----------



## tilli94 (Nov 30, 2012)

Nope not a fisherman. Can you get a good fishing net at Walmart? He won't let me get too close to him


----------



## rickey (Jul 7, 2013)

tilli94 said:


> Nope not a fisherman. Can you get a good fishing net at Walmart? He won't let me get too close to him


 You can get net at WM does need to a high price net but a long handle is a plus and make sure mesh isn't to large 

Rick


----------



## tilli94 (Nov 30, 2012)

Ok. Thanks, Rick.


----------



## JustinieBeanie (Apr 22, 2013)

If you can find a net with an extending handle that can help because if he's far from you it will help you reach but if he's close then you can make it shorter so it won't be so awkward and cumbersome.

When I was younger I went to a day camp every summer at a local nature center, both as a camper for years and then as a volunteer counselor for two summers. We would go "scooping" where we would go to one of two natural ponds and catch tadpoles, minnows, frogs, dragonfly nymphs, water bugs, etc with nets then release them after we'd all taken turns observing them in large buckets of water. I got really good at catching things over the years & can tell you a few things I found helped me 1) preferably squat or even better lie on your stomach with your "scooping" arm over the edge. To animals below the water surface, you look like a hulking shape or looming shadow, so squatting or lying down as opposed to standing and bending minimizes this to certain extent and seems to make it easier to "sneak up" on them and catch them. If you are worried about dirt from lying on the ground, wear old clothes and bring an old towel, sheet or a big garbage bag to put under you. If lying on the ground hurts, bring several towels or sheets and fold them under you, or if you have a body pillow or cushion from a lawn chair or lounger put that underneath you and on top of the garbage bag or towel. 2) while bigger nets have their uses, I often found it easier to catch with smaller nets, the little green ones from the pet store worked really well for smaller things. The more water is displaced by the net the more the animals seem to swim away because they are scared by the disturbed water, so smaller nets can be good because they disturb a smaller amount of water. Plus because the net is smaller they seemed create less drag in the water, meaning you can scoop more quickly giving the animal less chance to escape. Smaller nets also have a smaller opening to jump out of 3) once you have the fish in your net, put your hand over the net to keep it from jumping out, and make sure your bucket or container isn't too full of water, or use a container with a lid or some other kind of covering (even plastic wrap will work in a pinch)

I suggest maybe trying to lure the fish in with food and attempting to net him that way. Depending on how deep and wide the stream is you could try getting a big piece of cardboard, plastic or wood and when you go to catch the fish temporarily block off one side of the stream where the fish is so he has less place to swim away. If you still cant get it, try going to feed it at least once a day maybe it will start to associate you with food and will get used to you and be more willing to come near you- and your net.


----------



## tilli94 (Nov 30, 2012)

Well I wouldn't be able to reach down to catch him because the wall around the stream is like 6 feet high. The path to get down to the stream is really steep as well so I have to actually get in the water to catch him. I've been trying to find a net to use to no avail :/


----------



## Riverotter (May 15, 2013)

A butterfly net would work. The dollar store sells them


----------



## tilli94 (Nov 30, 2012)

Great idea riverotter! I never thought of that and there's a dollar store right up the road. No luck catching him again today, the water was so stirred up from the rain I could hardly see him :/ fingers crossed, the third times the charm!


----------



## tilli94 (Nov 30, 2012)

*Third times the charm!!*

So i finally managed to catch him by climbing into the stream and chasing him around and around and around until he gave up and swam into the net gracefully. So we're both very tired and I'm very cold and it's safe to say he's the creepiest thing I've ever laid eyes on. So without further ado, the swamp monster:


----------



## tilli94 (Nov 30, 2012)

And now his "tank" it's an 18 gallon storage container that I've only filled part way until he's used to the temp. Hanging off the side is my desk lamp. What do you guys think?


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

I do not know what your laws are but I would report this to your town. Here in Ontario we are required to report any invasive species found in our waters to Fish and Wildlife to help scientists keep track. 
It might even make a cute news story/public announcement. Abandoned goldfish given a second chance/warning to not release any domestic animals into the wild.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tilli94 (Nov 30, 2012)

Ok. I'm not sure who I'd contact but I'll look around to find a number to call


----------



## JustinieBeanie (Apr 22, 2013)

Yay! You got it!  How big is it? 



tilli94 said:


> Ok. I'm not sure who I'd contact but I'll look around to find a number to call


I see you are in the US, so your state Department of Natural Resources (or Department of Environment, Department of Conservation, or what ever your states environmental agency or agencies is officially called) is probably your best bet. Some states have more than one agency, while others like mine just have a Department of Natural Resources. Wikipedia has a list of each state's environmental agencies.


----------



## tilli94 (Nov 30, 2012)

Yeah I finally caught him and he's waaaay bigger than I thought he was! Maybe 5-6 inches. Well I was looking around and maybe I'm going to call the PA fish and game commission.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Good job on catching him. Even if 'he' could survive in the stream, a goldfish is an invasive species and it is better that he is removed. 

What people don't realise is that every time they do something like this, there is more and more chance of greater restrictions coming down on us all.


----------



## rickey (Jul 7, 2013)

Good job you did a good thing.
I don't know PA law on nonnatives but here in FL we have a Exotic Pet Amnesty Program by law in Fl any nonnative must be destroyed if not adoptered in our Exotic Pet Amnesty Program.
If you can’t care for an exotic pet anymore, don’t set it free - that’s illegal, and your pet will likely die without care from you.
find a local hobby group or rescue that may have an adoption program
see if the pet shop will take it back or accept it as a donation
check your local nature centers and museums
talk to your humane society


Rick


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

I have three commet goldfish so I don't know how a blackmoor would do with them. They live with my last surviving rosey red minnow and spend the summers out in an outdoor pond I have built for them and fall and winter they live in a planted tank. 

They are not blackmoors like him but if anyone knows if commets and moors can get along I would take him.

I would also think PA would have something against invasive species. I know MN does. Someone let domestic carp go in a lake and now carp have pretty much destroyed the native fish in there. We can tell they were domestic because they are gold and calico. Releasing domestic fish into the wild is very illegal even here. They can also infect wild fish populations with aggressive diseases grown in captivity thanks to their strengthening against antibiotics.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

It would be hard. The faster fish would probably wear him down. My fancies can be rather rude to each other (they go nuts chasing each other when they start to spawn). And you'd probably have to hand feed him just to make sure he does okay. Fancies are also less cold tolerant, depends on where you are, but he'd have a much smaller time frame of living outdoors than the comets do.
Yes goldfish are terribly invasive, they have taken over natural ecosystems by the thousands in North America.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rickey (Jul 7, 2013)

I wouldn't recommend fancies with comets or commons they are simply able to compete with the faster fish.
And once again you did a good thing!

Rick


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

I'm a bit surprised its still black at that size - black moors have a tendency of turning orange.

I agree about not mixing fancies with regular goldfish.


----------



## rickey (Jul 7, 2013)

jaysee said:


> I'm a bit surprised its still black at that size - black moors have a tendency of turning orange.


Good quality true Moor lines will stay black, many out "X" will not

Rick


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Why would someone throw away such a good quality moor!? 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

Too big for their 10 gallon tank.... My ex had one that big that attained that size in a 10 gallon with no water changes or gravel cleanings. It was sad to see such a big fish in such a small tank. I quickly got it a 29 gallon, which I would go on to feel was barely large enough.


----------



## rickey (Jul 7, 2013)

Escaped from someones pond, someone just didn't want him, WE will never know. But (s)he is a very good looking fish

Rick


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Great job on catching him, Tilli! 

Ugh, I would love to give him a place, but we only have room for two commons right now in our little patio pond. I hope he finds a good home.


----------



## tilli94 (Nov 30, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the advice. I looked up how to report an invasive species and they want me to kill him, freeze him and send him to them with photos and longitude and latitude of where I found him. I agree this should be reported but I'm not killing him just to report it.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Yeah I think you are supposed to kill any non-native fish such as carp and gambusia you pull out of rivers/dams/creeks here. 

Did you ask if it was illegal for you to keep him? Hopefully that is not the case.


----------



## tilli94 (Nov 30, 2012)

I downloaded the nonnative species manual on the website and it didn't say anything about keeping them just removing them and sending them in. We have black moors at our Walmart so I can't imagine it's illegal


----------



## rickey (Jul 7, 2013)

It's not illegal for you to have a Black Moor It's just you get caught up in all the red tape, regulations, and laws that many not make sense. In FL there are 57 specie of nonnatives established in Fl water legally if I catch say an Oscar in the canal I can't keep him I have to destroy him but I can go to Walmart and buy one.I work for Florida Department of Environmental Protection which includes Fish and Wildlife, Water Resource Management, and Coastal and Aquatic Management as a chemist and all of it does make sense to me. Sometimes one hand does know what the other hand is doing

RICK


----------



## tilli94 (Nov 30, 2012)

Hhhmmm. Well it looks like I'll be calling the pa fish any game after all :/


----------



## tilli94 (Nov 30, 2012)

I really sincerely hope they don't want me to kill him because I know I won't be able to do that. He's sort of cute in an ugly way and he survived all this time


----------



## rickey (Jul 7, 2013)

He'll make a Goldfish person out of you before all this is over wait and see










Rick


----------



## tilli94 (Nov 30, 2012)

Lol I'm not sure about that. Here's a picture to show off some size. That ring is a ponytail under the Tupperware so you can a little of his size. He's actually alarmingly large


----------



## rickey (Jul 7, 2013)

tilli94 said:


> Lol I'm not sure about that. Here's a picture to show off some size. That ring is a ponytail under the Tupperware so you can a little of his size. He's actually alarmingly large
> View attachment 208921


Go a head buy your big tank, I would say maybe 125 that way you won't have to upgrade later, it will happen wait and see

Rick


----------



## tilli94 (Nov 30, 2012)

Lol 125 gallons! It better come with a bigger apartment


----------



## tilli94 (Nov 30, 2012)

Is he large for a black moor? And is he going to turn orange? The scales are lighter a bit lighter on his stomach


----------



## rickey (Jul 7, 2013)

Depends on his bloodline 
In a true Black Moor you want that flat black mat look with little or no white on his belly. This fish has really good color. He is what 2 1/2 to 3" long STANDARD LENGTH(no including tail) They average 4 to 5" and the largest I have ever seen was 8"

Rick


----------



## tilli94 (Nov 30, 2012)

Wow. That's a big goldfish! I wonder how old he is? I'm going to call tomorrow and see if he can be kept as a pet. Once I do he'll be looking for a new home.


----------



## rickey (Jul 7, 2013)

A guess a year maybe a little older he would be born in the spring

Rick


----------



## tilli94 (Nov 30, 2012)

Are his fins supposed to be that big? Is that a good thing or a bad thing?


----------



## rickey (Jul 7, 2013)

There are two lines a short finned and a long finned 










short











long 
Rick


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

If they want you to kill it, you could just tell them it died before you could and send them the pictures or something... Couldn't you? Or is that illegal...


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

they often want the corpse, you could call and report the sighting though, and conveniently leave out that you've trapped him


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

It would be easy to convince them you didn't know they wanted the body so you disposed of it. 

Or you could do what Skyewillow said and leave out some detail... They you aren't actually actively lying.


----------



## tilli94 (Nov 30, 2012)

I'll just flat out refuse to kill it. I'll say I found a black moor goldfish and if they tell me they want the corpse I'll be like "oops, I don't know where it went" *shrug*


----------



## tilli94 (Nov 30, 2012)

Either way I'm not killing him. I'll keep him if I can't find a home for him but I'm not killing him because some idiot dumped him in a stream to die a slow, cold death.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

tilli94 said:


> I'll just flat out refuse to kill it. I'll say I found a black moor goldfish and if they tell me they want the corpse I'll be like "oops, I don't know where it went" *shrug*


just report a sighting in that river. Don't tell them that you caught it. Easy as that, and fishy gets to live.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Is it bad that I love that attitude? ;-)


----------



## JustinieBeanie (Apr 22, 2013)

I agree you should ask if a person who finds an invasive goldfish could keep it as a pet. Afterall, it is not dangerous and doesnt require a license or a person with specialized training and qualifications (like a wildlife rehabilator) to keep. If they say a person who catches the fish cannot keep it, ask if they would be willing to let the fish live if you relinquished it to a local shelter or rescue group. Of course that means you'd have to get in contact with some local organizations to make sure one would be willing to take in a fish. A rescue group for reptiles &/or exotics might take it, or maybe even a "regular" cat/dog shelter. In fact, petfinder.com even has a "scales, fins, and other" section where if you look, there are groups that sometimes have fish needing new homes.

While I can understand why they want to have the fish I can also understand your frustration as it would be a shame after all your hard work to catch it and all its hard work to stay alive it had to be killed. It makes sense to remove and euthanize members of an invasive species when there are multiple individuals which for a multitude of possible reasons can't be kept alive in captivity, for instance when there not enough appropriate knolwedgeable places willing to take the animal, the animal gets too big, is too dangerous etc, however in this case it does seem a bit unfair for one fish to be killed. Especially when the fish is possibly just a "one off" individual released by an irresponsible owner who no longer wants it. One fish which is not dangerous, which has already been removed from the native ecosystem, and which can relatively easily be kept by "regular" people without a permit, as opposed to an animal that must go to a zoo, sanctuary, or specially trained/licensed person. However on the other hand, I do of course understand why they not only want the fish removed but want the body as well, and I suppose they can't make lots of exceptions. 

Like others said, you could just report a sighting, as opposed to telling them you have the captured fish. I'm not sure how it works, but if someone reports a sighting of an invasive animal, they might send someone out to look for the animal and to make sure there isn't an established, possibly breeding local population. And if there is no established population and you have already removed the animal reported in the sighting, it's making them go out there for nothing. But like someone else said, you could say the fish died. I'd say keep researching your local laws to make sure you're not doing anything illegal. I think it's fantastic you even cared enough to go to all the trouble to catch the fish, lots of people wouldn't have done that! Keep us posted.


----------



## tilli94 (Nov 30, 2012)

Well I'll call tomorrow and see what they say. I'll tell them I saw one and am thinking about catching him. If they say I can keep him il say "oh look I already caught him" if they say no ill say "oh that's a shame he'd be a great roommate for the black moor I already have" *wink wink* either way I'm not letting him die because of some idiotic rule they have. He's a goldfish for Pete's sake!


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

tilli94 said:


> Well I'll call tomorrow and see what they say. I'll tell them I saw one and am thinking about catching him. If they say I can keep him il say "oh look I already caught him" if they say no ill say "oh that's a shame he'd be a great roommate for the black moor I already have" *wink wink* either way I'm not letting him die because of some idiotic rule they have. He's a goldfish for Pete's sake!


Why call them and say anything at all??


----------



## tilli94 (Nov 30, 2012)

I do believe it needs to be reported. Someone should get in trouble for it though that will never happen. Maybe it will encourage them to post more about the hazards of dumping out pets.


----------



## tilli94 (Nov 30, 2012)

I should mention that this stream is right in front of an apartment building so it's not really some baffling mystery as to where he came from


----------



## Saber (Jul 13, 2013)

^ Figures. We have an apartment complex nearby who does the same thing with cats...College students stay there all the time and then when they realize they can't afford it/get kicked out/move, they just dump their cats on the street. Two of my cats are rescues from those stupid decisions.

Good on you for rescuing the little guy, and I would definitely keep the fact that you already have him under wraps until you know exactly what they're going to want with him.


----------



## rickey (Jul 7, 2013)

The dilemma to do what's right or to do what's right 
I would report a sighting that all 
Now they may spend taxpayers money to send someone out to look for the fish. so then you have another dilemma.
I would research PA laws and such on the matter

Rick


----------



## tilli94 (Nov 30, 2012)

Well I called the PA fish and game commission, talked to an officer who's response was "at least it's not an alligator" (omg!!) and "more power to me if I can catch him" I figured out that they don't care if I keep him so long as he doesn't go back into a lake pond or stream that he can corrupt. So... Anyone looking to adopt a goldfish?


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

That's quite rude. I'm guessing your state doesn't care much for it's waters with that attitude.
Send a PM to thekoimaiden. She may know of a home for him.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rickey (Jul 7, 2013)

Good job Tilli
I'll send my info and we will make the necessary arangements.

Rick


----------



## tilli94 (Nov 30, 2012)

:-D I think Rick is going to adopt my "so ugly its cute" monster


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Wow, what an amazing find, here we don't really find anything in the streams but plants, there's lots of cabomba, water lettuce and water hyacinth. I think cabomba is native here but the other two are invasive. It is kind of suprising that the moor survived for a while though the fancier breeds are less hardy but all goldfish can withstand a ton of mistreatment and I believe that they are the hardier of the fancy breeds anyways


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Common plecs are actually quite invasive in Texas.


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Wow. That's cool, I don't think I've ever seen one though.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Well I guess they tend to stay at the bottom. xD But yea Texas is pretty vulnerable to such things since it's always warm enough there for them. 
Actually I did see a pleco that was caught up in an Ontario river at a museum, don't see how it could have survived a winter. :O


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Lol. I googled invasive Plecos in texas and this came up. This river is actually kinda close to me

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=QUCV5TNZ1ZQ&desktop_uri=/watch?v=QUCV5TNZ1ZQ

It makes sense though because this river is 72 degrees year round


----------



## tilli94 (Nov 30, 2012)

Now named Zekrom, this ugly/ cute boy now makes his home in his very own 55 gallon tank with an owner who I know will take amazing care of him. I'm so happy!!!


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Hehe, his new owner is a Pokemon fan...

Congratulations! I'm glad he found a good home.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

been following this thread...
good job!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

Yay! 

A happy ending to a sad story. 

You guys turned me into a goldfish fan. I want one now


----------



## MorganC2010 (Jul 7, 2011)

Such a great thread to read! I have seen this happen a couple times with oscars. Being a oscar lover it always makes me sad to see a careless owner "releasing" them into local waterways then even sadder when they are caught by fishermen. I mean it's best for the environment but I still feel bad for the fish even being in that situation.

But I'm a goldfish lover, I have a 55gal with a calico Ryukin. He only has 1 eye, I'm not sure how he lost it but it happened before he came to live with me, and his name is patches. He is awesome. He is currently only about 1inch long, I hope he gets as big as the black moor you found someday. 

I'm glad it all turned out good for you and the fish!


----------



## tilli94 (Nov 30, 2012)

Here's Zekrom in his 55 gallon tank. Picture courtesy of his new owner :-D


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

he IS big! XD I'm sooo glad he/she ended up in such a beautiful new home


----------



## tilli94 (Nov 30, 2012)

:-D very big! I actually never bothered to find out the gender.


----------



## Kittiesdragons (May 1, 2013)

YAY! I'm sooo happy he got a home! Looks amazing! :-D


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

so sad yet a good/very happy ending!
i have goldies ! i have an oranda a ranchu and another oranda ^^


----------

